# Fascinating Rally Era in Audi Museum Mobile



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

To celebrate its centenary, the Audi brand is looking back on an exciting rally era. In a special exhibition entitled “The Cornering Wizards: Group B Rally Cars” from August 12 to October 31 2009 at the Audi museum mobile in Ingolstadt, Audi Tradition is displaying no fewer than 12 rally cars from the 1983 to 1986 period – with a collective power output of more than 5,000 bhp!
* Full Story *


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Fascinating Rally Era in Audi Museum Mobile ([email protected])*

Sounds like the display cars are most of the collection auctioned off from the Sutton museum.


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

they are.
I think it is a good thing Audi finally got "one of each", nice they pulled it of in these ecnomically bad times too.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Fascinating Rally Era in Audi Museum Mobile (Sepp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sepp* »_Sounds like the display cars are most of the collection auctioned off from the Sutton museum.

Turns out Audi UK bought all or part of the Sutton Audis. I know Tradition has several as well.


----------



## busy bee (Aug 12, 2009)

*Re: Fascinating Rally Era in Audi Museum Mobile ([email protected])*

Only one of the cars is from the Sutton collection. If you read the press release it actually tells you the cars
look up
http://www.kbumm.de
click on Christian Geistdörfer
The cars were not bought by Audi UK, by Audi AG


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Fascinating Rally Era in Audi Museum Mobile (busy bee)*

I thought I read an article in Octane mentioning Audi, UK had bought the Sutton collection. I'll have to dig that up or email my friends at Audi, UK PR to try to get more details.


----------



## busy bee (Aug 12, 2009)

*Re: Fascinating Rally Era in Audi Museum Mobile ([email protected])*

Journalists??????
The Sutton cars are in storage in Ingolstadt.
I hope you enjoyed the pictures of the exhibition


----------

